# Anyone tried the Mighty Bright Ultrathin LED Book Light?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just ordered the black one... looks pretty cool. There's a review on the silver one that says it works good with the Kindle. I'm also thinking that since it's only a 1/2" thin it might fit inside my Oberon cover... I'll let you guys know how well it works when I receive it... in the meantime would love to hear any reviews if anyone already has it. The prices seem to vary greatly, but so does the shipping. For instance, I paid $12.99 but got free shipping. Other stores sell it for under $10 but then add several dollars for shipping.

      

The reviewer on the black one also pointed out that Amazon sells a 25-pack of the Lithium batteries for $5...


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

911jason, I'd be wary of the non-name brand batteries that are selling for so little. I read some of the reviews, and on one of them (no-name) someone specifically said that they didn't last as long as the name brands.

I haven't looked too hard, but this is the best price I've heard of so far ($1.80 for a 5-pack of Maxwell's with free shipping):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000X107GI/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&condition=new

Someone posted that on an Amazon thread, and I put it on my Wishlist for future reference. : )

That Mighty Brite does look cool. Please let us know how it works out. I'm always in search of a better light.  I'm happy with my Kandle right now, but this one looks like it might travel even better than the Kandle. I'm really interested in that new Octovo one that's coming out in the spring. That one looks pretty cool too!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

For the price, I'm not overly concerned about the batteries... but if I find they perform particularly bad, I'll try a different brand when I run out. I actually ended up buying 2 of the 25-packs to qualify for free shipping on the rest of my order (the Mighty Bright shipped free regardless). So I don't think I'll be running out anytime soon... =)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll definitely be interested to see what you think.  The big plus for me with the "regular" MB is the flexibility; being able to position it absolutely anywhere to avoid glare is key.  Unfortunately, none of the most portable seeming travel lights seem to have that feature, and all of them seem to be both prone to glare and to uneven coverage.  Fingers crossed that MB got it right!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

25 pk of batteries, geez


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'll definitely be interested to see what you think. The big plus for me with the "regular" MB is the flexibility; being able to position it absolutely anywhere to avoid glare is key. Unfortunately, none of the most portable seeming travel lights seem to have that feature, and all of them seem to be both prone to glare and to uneven coverage. Fingers crossed that MB got it right!


I'll definitely let you know! =)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Jason, for the heads up on this book light.  I have a Mighty Bright travel light that annoys me.  It  isn't quite bright enough, doesn't illuminate the entire page, and I am constantly adjusting it.  As you saw on the other thread, I tried the Verilux book light without success.  The flickering was annoying.  The complete failure of the high beam was a huge let down.

I am going to search local book and craft stores to see if I can locate the Ultra thin model.  I ordered the Kandle, but I am less than confident that it will be adequate, and I don't want to have to endure more shipping delays.  Also, the fact that it is half the price is mighty appealing.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd looked at this one too but it didn't have enough endorsements for me to try it.  I would be very interested to know how it works for you; I'm still looking for the "perfect" light...


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

raven312 said:


> I'd looked at this one too but it didn't have enough endorsements for me to try it. I would be very interested to know how it works for you; I'm still looking for the "perfect" light...


I'm thinking o buying this for my bf, he always complains about the light issue when using my K


----------



## macuser (Jan 14, 2010)

I use Mighty Bright's TravelFlex LED book light with my Kindle 2. The flexible neck lets me adjust it perfectly to avoid any glare or "hot spots" on the Kindle screen. I bought it locally at Barnes&Noble.

Here's a pic I took of it attached to my JAVOedge flip style case for Kindle:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3213444&op=5&o=global&view=global&subj=14408401557&id=851039838


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Jason. I got my CR2032 batteries here http://www.megabatteries.com/item_details2.asp?id=14774&cat_id=405&uid=1639
They were only $1.80 each and the are named brands like duracell, etc


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've decided to order this light and compare it to the Kandle.  For the price, it's definitely worth the shot.  I have found that I don't like the flexible lights as the ones I've tried require too much fiddling to avoid glare (I read in bed a lot, which causes me to hold my Kindle at strange angles sometimes...)  I think that all of them, if bright enough for you, are great when you're reading head-on.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

No luck on the Ultathin at the craft store, but I did find a Mighty Bright Telescoping light at the book store.  It is smaller and less cumbersome than the big clip on Mighty Brights, and I like the pull out telescoping light.  You can pull it out as far as needed and adjust the light to cover the page and avert glare.  It closes up to a relatively small footprint which is great for travel.

The real test will be tonight.  I plan on giving it a good test run.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Granvillen said:


> Hi Jason. I got my CR2032 batteries here http://www.megabatteries.com/item_details2.asp?id=14774&cat_id=405&uid=1639
> They were only $1.80 each and the are named brands like duracell, etc


That's a huge price difference from what I paid on Amazon... just over 23 cents per battery. Not sure if you have to pay shipping on your site either, so that might increase the end price. These batteries would have to be really, really bad to make me pay $1.80 for the name brand alternative. Out of 45 reviews on the generic batteries I purchased, there are 27 5-star reviews and an average of 4-stars overall.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

macuser said:


> I use Mighty Bright's TravelFlex LED book light with my Kindle 2. The flexible neck lets me adjust it perfectly to avoid any glare or "hot spots" on the Kindle screen. I bought it locally at Barnes&Noble.
> 
> Here's a pic I took of it attached to my JAVOedge flip style case for Kindle:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3213444&op=5&o=global&view=global&subj=14408401557&id=851039838


I think LEDs are the way to go


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Over all, my first experience with the Mighty Bright Telescoping light was positive! The light attached easily to my Oberon cover. I was able to position the telescoping arm and adjust the beam for perfect illumination and no glare. It was secure. It didn't wobble, and it didn't require any adjustment the entire time I was reading. This is by far superior to my Mighty Bright ultra flex travel light. The only negative I can find is that it is heavy. (Those 3 AAA batteries do add weight) I definitely need to rest it on something when reading when the light is attached.

I also have a Mighty Bright Ultra thin and a Kandle on order. I am hoping the ultra thin will be lighter, thus making it a better option for travel.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine should be here Monday, so I'll be able shed more "illumination"  on the subject tomorrow..


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Over all, my first experience with the Mighty Bright Telescoping light was positive!


skyblue--how even is the illumination with this one? That's probably my biggest gripe about most of these vs. the flexible head ones--with the MBII, I can adjust the coverage so the K2 screen is almost perfectly evenly lit, and I've not seen that with any others.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> skyblue--how even is the illumination with this one? That's probably my biggest gripe about most of these vs. the flexible head ones--with the MBII, I can adjust the coverage so the K2 screen is almost perfectly evenly lit, and I've not seen that with any others.


Victoria,
The illumination is excellent! The telescoping arm and adjustable head allow you to perfectly position the light for optimum coverage. The entire page is completely illuminated, with no shadows or dim areas. The extension arm doesn't obstruct views, and it stays where it is placed. Once I turn on the light I don't want to have to think about it. This one passed the test.

This light also doubles as a task light. It is available with or without the power cord. I purchased the model without the cord.


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all,

See review of Octovo's new Kindle Light. It will be available the end of March - http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10449281-1.html

Harvey also did a review on it - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20114.0.html

Best, 
Octovo


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Ultrathin, I went out and bought it yesterday at Border's. I'd seen it at Fry's Electronics, but bought a different one - the flex one. And while the Mighty Bright flex illuminates the page better than the M-Edge Illuminator2, I did have to keep adjust it as I read.

However, the MB Ultrathin LED light illuminated perfectly and I never had to adjust it as I read. There were times when the light sticking out caught me off guard until my eyes focused on it then I would go on reading. For the most part, it is easy to look past. It slides right between my case and the kindle and fits very snug so it's not moving around. Here are some pictures:

This first one is looking from the top down so you can see how the light looks over the Kindle.









and this one is looking straight at the Kindle.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

.


DramaMom said:


> I have the Ultrathin, I went out and bought it yesterday at Border's. I'd seen it at Fry's Electronics, but bought a different one - the flex one. And while the Mighty Bright flex illuminates the page better than the M-Edge Illuminator2, I did have to keep adjust it as I read.
> 
> However, the MB Ultrathin LED light illuminated perfectly and I never had to adjust it as I read. There were times when the light sticking out caught me off guard until my eyes focused on it then I would go on reading. For the most part, it is easy to look past. It slides right between my case and the kindle and fits very snug so it's not moving around. Here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


Thanks, DramaMom! (Do you have kids who do theater?) I love my MB telescoping light, but we travel a lot, and I'm afraid the extra weight is not conducive to travel. If the ultra thin works out, I will use the telescoping light for home and the ultrathin for travel


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

skyblue said:


> .Thanks, DramaMom! (Do you have kids who do theater?) I love my MB telescoping light, but we travel a lot, and I'm afraid the extra weight is not conducive to travel. If the ultra thin works out, I will use the telescoping light for home and the ultrathin for travel


My daughter is involved in youth theatre (has a show coming up in a few weeks) and also in doing her school's spring play - good times!

The ultrathin is pretty light - I didn't notice any additional weight.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

DramaMom said:


> My daughter is involved in youth theatre (has a show coming up in a few weeks) and also in doing her school's spring play - good times!
> 
> The ultrathin is pretty light - I didn't notice any additional weight.


Which show are they doing? Our kids have done youth theater, too.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Which show are they doing? Our kids have done youth theater, too.


Currently she is doing Aladdin and His Magic Lamp. It's a non-musical and not the Disney version. It's adapted from the original story and she is playing the part of Aladdin's mom. Very fun! She is doing a Broadway Review at school - the director and the vocal coach are writing it. Supposed to be similar to A Chorus Line but with Jr. High/High School kids. This is the schools first year so the fact they are doing any show is exciting. She is also going to audition for Godspell in March. We love theatre. 

Are your children doing any shows now?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

DramaMom said:


> Currently she is doing Aladdin and His Magic Lamp. It's a non-musical and not the Disney version. It's adapted from the original story and she is playing the part of Aladdin's mom. Very fun! She is doing a Broadway Review at school - the director and the vocal coach are writing it. Supposed to be similar to A Chorus Line but with Jr. High/High School kids. This is the schools first year so the fact they are doing any show is exciting. She is also going to audition for Godspell in March. We love theatre.
> 
> Are your children doing any shows now?


That sounds wonderful! We love theater, too! My son is currently doing Shakespeare. Our daughter is waiting for summer productions.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

skyblue said:


> That sounds wonderful! We love theater, too! My son is currently doing Shakespeare. Our daughter is waiting for summer productions.


so fun!


----------

